# Now Drive or O-Drive? Or what else?



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I got a Carbon Flag this year set up with O-Drive. Only rode once but already love it. I was a little worried the combo would be overbearing but nope, the binding compliments the deck very well. Tbh, I think the Drive also should be enough to drive the CF just as well. It had no trouble driving the Ride Timeless so CF should be covered. 

Apart from the obvious materials difference, the one key diff is the highback angles - Drives are pre-rotated 10 degrees and have generous winglets on the outside of highbacks, while the O-Drives are rotated 5 and less winglet. When riding my 21/-9 stance both offered plenty of highback suppory, may be Drive > O-Drive by a little.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't ridden the O-drives, but as mentioned above the small wing on the Drives highback is fantastic. I had them mounted to my Custom X and the wing was very noticeable in allowing me to really drive pressure out towards the contact points and get maximum bite from them compared to other bindings. I know the Flag has rocker in the tip and tail so possibly won't be as noticeable as it is on a full camber deck, but if he tends to move his weight fore and aft a lot, the Drives have been my favourite binding in that regards.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Whichever you get... get these: https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/burton-toe-buckle-replacement-set/W18-159831.html

$20 direct replacement. Totally worth it.


----------



## Jet520 (Sep 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Whichever you get... get these: https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/burton-toe-buckle-replacement-set/W18-159831.html
> 
> 
> 
> $20 direct replacement. Totally worth it.




Is this "Burton Toe Buckle Replacement Set" fits 2017 Drive perfectly without any modify?

What's difference will it make?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Whichever you get... get these: https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/burton-toe-buckle-replacement-set/W18-159831.html
> 
> $20 direct replacement. Totally worth it.


Thanks. Just this very day I broke the toe cap of my B bindings. Replacement stuff is always good.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Drives all the way....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Thanks. Just this very day I broke the toe cap of my B bindings. Replacement stuff is always good.


Yeah but these are not double take. They do sell the straps separately as well. The older/better ones (not the new rubbery ones).



Jet520 said:


> Is this "Burton Toe Buckle Replacement Set" fits 2017 Drive perfectly without any modify?
> 
> What's difference will it make?


Direct. No further modifications. Except maybe using the Now bolt (instead of the Burton one) that attaches to the toe strap. I also have Button toe caps, so for me it is a direct replacement with 0 mods.

The difference is almost nothing. Just smoother and more durable ratchets.

The teeth are less sharp and a bit better hidden too, so that they don't grab on your gloves.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> Drives all the way....


Agree.
Drives are pretty awesome. But I don't like very stiff bindings, so if Mr Neni likes stiff, then ODrive.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> BTW: anyone knows in which year NOW introduced the improved ratchets? Don't want to buy a former model on sale with the old failing ratchets but can't remember from when those were.


I believe the drives got the 2.0 buckles starting from the 2017 model.

The 2017 and 2018 are exactly the same, just different colors this year.

FYI It's easy to tell which drives are 2017 and newer because they started using the hanger 2.0 on the 2017 model as well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Motogp990 said:


> I believe the drives got the 2.0 buckles starting from the 2017 model.
> 
> The 2017 and 2018 are exactly the same, just different colors this year.
> 
> FYI It's easy to tell which drives are 2017 and newer because they started using the hanger 2.0 on the 2017 model as well.


Yes, if it has the lower hanger, it's got the newer buckles. Which means it's also the nylon baseplate (lighter than the older metal one).


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Mr Neni


Your s-key is broken


----------



## Jet520 (Sep 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yeah but these are not double take. They do sell the straps separately as well. The older/better ones (not the new rubbery ones).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your detail explanation!

So is it worth to replace to Burton buckle even though 17 model Drive has 2.0 buckle?

I am considering should I replace my 16/17 Drive JJ model 2.0 toe cap to Burton Gettagrip Capstrap.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jet520 said:


> So is it worth to replace to Burton buckle even though 17 model Drive has 2.0 buckle?


Up to you 
I've the '17 NOW Conda and those new ratchets were very reliable so far. Only drawback I've experienced is that their sharp teeth had bitten holes into one of my leather gloves. Didn't happen since I know to watch out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> I got a Carbon Flag this year set up with O-Drive. Only rode once but already love it. I was a little worried the combo would be overbearing but nope, the binding compliments the deck very well.
> ...


Got him the O-Drive and he's happy as a dog with them. They match the boot better, and he sais he prefers them over the former Diodes on the CF.
Thanks


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

neni said:


> Got him the O-Drive and he's happy as a dog with them. They match the boot better, and he sais he prefers them over the former Diodes on the CF.
> 
> Thanks




Awesome! Glad it worked out so well. 

I only wish I had a SO like you but I don’t so back to secretly gifting myself. ?


----------



## cyphereal (Mar 20, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Whichever you get... get these: (removed old link to Burton buckles)
> 
> $20 direct replacement. Totally worth it.


Hey F1EA, did you replace the whole strap or just the buckle. I couldn't replace the toe strap with my Burton one, it's too fat to fit the slot on the binding.

(I wrote a post on how badly I think the toe strap on the NOW bindings are designed, but I can't link to it here as I'm still too n00b and don't have enough of a post count)


----------

